# Identification of my first herp (it cost me a packet)



## hazzard (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

Rough Scaled Python?


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok just saw the title of the pic! Idiot lol

Nice mate! more pics!


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 31, 2006)

looks like anothe hybrid, dont worry before you get any more critisisum (spelling) i will take him of you hands, or if your lucky swap for a beardie 8)


----------



## hazzard (Jul 31, 2006)

and this


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll give you 2 packets for it.. what would you prefer Burger Rings or Twisties??


----------



## hazzard (Jul 31, 2006)

do you want both of them?


----------



## hazzard (Jul 31, 2006)

I need one of those good cameras, anyone got one going very, very, very, very cheap.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah why not, i think i can afford 4 packets


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok ill make you a deal you let me come over and take some 'good' or rather 'clear' photos of it and, wait for it! wait for it! Ill still let you keep it!


----------



## craig.a.c (Jul 31, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: I want one, or two. They are such a beautiful snake. I would love to have one in my collection one day.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 31, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Ok ill make you a deal you let me come over and take some 'good' or rather 'clear' photos of it and, wait for it! wait for it! Ill still let you keep it!


Wow! that's a good deal! i'm in!


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 31, 2006)

Hazzard,
Very Nice, I think it's a Roughy through that Haze! LOL!
Just kidding, takes a while to get a good shot of a moving snake doesn't it.
Nice snakes, thanks for sharing.

Neil


----------



## pugsly (Jul 31, 2006)

If you use a flash it helps when there moving and you dont have nice light.


----------



## Rossagon (Jul 31, 2006)

All I can say is "You Lucky Bugga!!!!" I can't even have one of those in Vic!!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## macksreptiles (Aug 1, 2006)

That's one hell of a nice first snake! :mrgreen:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 1, 2006)

ok now your just rubbing it in.....very nice


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 1, 2006)

are Nsw reptile keeper's aloud to keep rough scaled python's my species list is at home and im at work just curious?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2006)

That's just rude!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, you can have RSPs in NSW - I think the only states where you can't have them are Vic and... you guessed it... WA!

Jamie.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks Jamie


----------



## dynea (Aug 1, 2006)

A packet of What.....Snakes alive, or fantails?


----------



## NinaPeas (Aug 1, 2006)

You can tell it's a RSP because of that awesome heart shaped head 

Beautiful snake!


----------



## BeardyBen (Aug 1, 2006)

just dont get tagged by them  huge teeth!!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful snake you lucky bugger

Hope you got a pair of them


----------



## Driake (Aug 1, 2006)

"It cost me a packet", Definately worth it... , Beautiful Snake Congratz..


----------



## fishead (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes you can keep pretty well anything non venomous in NSW with a class 2 non ven licence as long as you get papers with it. Obviously rsp's aren't on the class 1 list. 
To get a class 2 non ven you need to have had your class 1 and actually have kept a reptile for I think two years. So a rsp as a first herp in NSW sounds pretty weird. Must be in another state I guess. Don't know exactly how that all works in other states though.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 1, 2006)

lol, I think he was joking about the first snake bit


----------



## fishead (Aug 1, 2006)

oh alrighty then - guess I'm a bit slow hey :roll:


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 1, 2006)

First herp??.. I find that very hard to believe!!!!!!!! 
P.s. Im turning a lovely shade of green!!! lol


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 1, 2006)

Oooops, just saw those last posts.. the second page didnt come up for some reason..


----------

